# xsd: simpleType lediglich zur Referenzierung?



## ratnalein (20. Jan 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich ein Element habe und dadrunter gibt es simpleType, wird dieses Element eigentlich mit gemappt?


```
<element name="email">
  <simpleType>
    <restriction base="xsd:string" />
  </simpleType>
</element>

<element name="getPreferences">
  <complexType>
    <sequence>
      <element name="email" type="email" />
    </sequence>
  </complexType>
</element>
```

Also, würde soetwas vollständig gemappt?


```
<email>ratna@lein.de</email>
<getPreferences>
    <email>Franziska@domain.de</email>
</getPreferences>
```

<email>ratna@lein.de</email> würde nicht nicht mitgemappt oder?

Vielen Dank.

Viele Grüße aus Rheinland,

Eure Ratna


----------



## Attila (21. Jan 2014)

[XML]
// test.xsd:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<xs:schema xmlns:xs="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"
           targetNamespace="etwas"
           xmlns="etwas"
           elementFormDefault="qualified">

  <xs:element name="main-elements" type="main-type" />

  <xs:simpleType name="email-type">
    <xs:restriction base="xs:string">
      <xs:minLength value='6'/>
    </xs:restriction>
  </xs:simpleType>

  <xs:complexType name="main-type">
    <xs:sequence>
        <xs:element name="email" type="email-type"/>
        <xs:element name="getPreferences" type="pref-type"/>
    </xs:sequence>
  </xs:complexType>

  <xs:complexType name="pref-type">
    <xs:sequence>
      <xs:element name="email" type="email-type" />
    </xs:sequence>
  </xs:complexType>

</xs:schema>
[/XML]

[XML]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<main-elements xmlns:xs="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" 
        xs:schemaLocation="etwas test.xsd"
        xmlns="etwas">

  <email>ratna@lein.de</email>
  <getPreferences>
    <email>Franziska@domain.de</email>
  </getPreferences>

</main-elements>
[/XML]


----------



## ratnalein (24. Jan 2014)

Hallo Attila,

danke für das Beispiel, ich habe es mal reingezogen.  simpleType trägt also lediglich als Referenzierungsobjekt bei, nicht aber zum konkreten Aussehen des XML-Dokuments.  Danke Dir..

Viele Grüße aus Rheinland,

Eure Ratna


----------

